# weed for a guitar? Um, ya...



## Peel Ferrari

Quick before this deal goes up in smoke.
.https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/pembroke/looking-to-trade-weed-for-guitar/1588816579


----------



## Milkman

Sounds good, as long as it's really good weed.

It would be interesting to know how much weed he's offering and what he expects.


----------



## Chito

That's the problem. What kind of weed is he talking about? And how much is he willing to trade for.


----------



## Diablo

Thats a lot of weed.


----------



## Milkman

Chito said:


> That's the problem. What kind of weed is he talking about? And how much is he willing to trade for.


I guess it would have to be a local deal.


----------



## Chito

Milkman said:


> I guess it would have to be a local deal.


Didn't even think of that. LOL


----------



## Milkman

As for how much weed....I'd be hoping for about two pounds and it had better be kick assed weed.

Depends on the strat or tele of course, but at about $2 / gram, two pounds would be approximately $1792. CAD.

So, maybe a MIM strat for two pounds of good weed.

Is that unreasonable? I've never traded a guitar for dope.


----------



## Chito

2 lbs? That's a lot. Can get into trouble with that much I think LOL


----------



## Milkman

Chito said:


> 2 lbs? That's a lot. Can get into trouble with that much I think LOL


He wants a guitar.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time.



Milkman said:


> I guess it would have to be a local deal.


I mean you could mail it within Canada, not a good idea to not do it local even if cash deal tho.



Milkman said:


> Depends on the strat or tele of course, but at about $2 / gram, two pounds would be approximately $1792. CAD.
> 
> So, maybe a MIM strat for two pounds of good weed.
> 
> Is that unreasonable? I've never traded a guitar for dope.


where ya getting weed for $2/g? Even in bulk. Also yer math is off - that would be 1814.37. Is a MIM Fender even worth that much now? Dayum.


----------



## Milkman

Granny Gremlin said:


> I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you could mail it within Canada, not a good idea to not do it local even if cash deal tho.
> 
> 
> 
> where ya getting weed for $2/g? Even in bulk. Also yer math is off - that would be 1814.37. Is a MIM Fender even worth that much now? Dayum.


I'm not, but I can get it at $4 / gram buying tiny quantities. If I'm buying a pound, then yes, I expect a lower unit price. Economies of scale and all that.

28 X 2 = $56 X 16 = $896 X 2 = $1792

How is my math off?


----------



## Chito

Milkman said:


> I'm not, but I can get it at $4 / gram buying tiny quantities. If I'm buying a pound, then yes, I expect a lower unit price. Economies of scale and all that.
> 
> 28 X 2 = $56 X 16 = $896 X 2 = $1792
> 
> How is my math off?


$56/ounce?? Even at $112/ounce, you probably will get that only if you buy at least a pound.


----------



## BlueRocker

I've been offered weed on a Kjijiji for sale ad. I didn't follow up on the "big bag of green"/


----------



## Paul Running

A bold or desperate person that's drawing attention to themselves. The wrong person may read that add, in a crappy mood and bust his ass. I was inquiring about bartering cannabis recently and it is illegal to purchase pot from anyone but a licensed retailer...this includes bartering. It is also illegal for them to sell or distribute it without a license.
Safer to go with the underground internet.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Milkman said:


> I'm not, but I can get it at $4 / gram buying tiny quantities. If I'm buying a pound, then yes, I expect a lower unit price. Economies of scale and all that.
> 
> 28 X 2 = $56 X 16 = $896 X 2 = $1792
> 
> How is my math off?


Grey market then. $4-5 is the lowest I ever heard of back in the totally illegal market even at quantity, and now in the legit market if it's the offbrand (like no strain name) growers choice stuff by the ounce. For better weed it's gonna be more. There's no legit sales of packages > 1 ounce so can't speculate about further discount.

You're using street dealer ounces (that no longer applies for the most part in the legit era - an OZ = 30g). If you straight convert g to lb its 907g and change for 2 lbs.


----------



## Milkman

Granny Gremlin said:


> Grey market then. $4-5 is the lowest I ever heard of back in the totally illegal market even at quantity, and now in the legit market if it's the offbrand (like no strain name) growers choice stuff by the ounce. For better weed it's gonna be more. There's no legit sales of packages > 1 ounce so can't speculate about further discount.
> 
> You're using street dealer ounces (that no longer applies for the most part in the legit era - an OZ = 30g). If you straight convert g to lb its 907g and change for 2 lbs.



I'm using the same units the legal growers do.

28 grams = 1 ounce.

28 grams X 16 is a pound.

I buy legal premium weed NOW for $4 a gram even when buying 3.8 grams.

Why would you not expect a volume discount when dealing with a much larger qty.

You can buy an ounce from a dispensary for under $100 right now.

A pound should be much less and so on. I'm surprised this causes you so much confusion.

Not grey market at all.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Paul Running said:


> A bold or desperate person that's drawing attention to themselves. The wrong person may read that add, in a crappy mood and bust his ass. I was inquiring about bartering cannabis recently and it is illegal to purchase pot from anyone but a licensed retailer...this includes bartering. It is also illegal for them to sell or distribute it without a license.
> Safer to go with the underground internet.


Bit of a technicality but vitally important - it is not really a liability to buy weed from anyone (except maybe if they sting you during the deal, maybe, not sure about that on account of only playing a lawyer on internet messageboards). They say not to (technically illegal), but there is no path to enforce that so the criminality and legal risk is all on the seller's side if they are not licensed to sell. The law is structured that way because otherwise you have to prove the provenience of the weed wwhen you stop a person or anything and that can be impossible considerring you're allowed to grow yer own and legally bought weed can be repackaged into smaller amounts (or already rolled into joints) for carrying around without the official seal thinger. So the deal is fine for you (aside from the quantity part - you can get around that by having the dude bring it to you so you were never in public with it) - the ad poster is the only one with real risk.

I would also be unclear about barter (of legally purchased weed, which this seems like it may not be, unless he's a licensed grower, but then the quantity involved is still problematic and there's prob some rule about direct sales, but ignoring that for a minute). You are allowed to gift it so what's the diff? Since Marijuana laws were intentionally structured to be the more restrictive of the combination of tobacco and alcohol, are you saying you can't legally trade someone (of age etc) some beers for, say, helping you move, as litterally everyone has done at some point?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Milkman said:


> I'm using the same units the legal growers do.
> 
> 28 grams = 1 ounce.


Really? Show me a legal package that says "ounce" (or '"oz") on it.

I just bought a 15g "half O" yesterday at a local store. Another brand I saw came in a 14g pack however.

I'm telling you this is no longer (consistantly) the case. Probably due to the legit market being governed by the weights and measures act (as well as Cannabis laws). I expect the inconsistency in package size is due to them not calling it ounces anymore (officially we are metric) - some nod/wink to the old days of 28g/oz, and others have decided to go in line with legal possesion standards/weights and measures - here in ON at least the max is 30g (in public - e.g. on your walk home from the store - unlimited at home, but other provinces have some limits like BC - 1000g, LOL, and Nunavut/QC: 150g) which is what the gov's website calls "about an ounce" (no doubt to avoid this exact argument) but in offical world wide accepted conversion (for things that aren't drugs) is litterally exactly an ounce. The point being, if someone could sell you a legal pound, it would be 454g (rounded up from 453.whatever) not 448, just like those 1 lb chubbs of ground meat at the supermarket are 454g. So for this guitar deal (again assuming the quantity limit didn't apply), it would be 1kg as a rough equivalent for 2 pounds.

Sorry not trying to be a dink - just trying to have a nerdy laugh about this cuz the 28g/oz has always been an interesting quirk to me.


----------



## Milkman

Granny Gremlin said:


> I just bought a 15g "half O" yesterday at a local store. Another brand I saw was 14 tho.
> 
> I'm telling you this is no longer (consistantly) the case. Probably due to the legit market being governed by the weights and measures act (as well as Cannabis laws). I expect the inconsistency in package size is due to them not calling it ounces anymore (officially we are metric) - some nod/wink to the old days of 28g/oz, and others have decided to go in line with legal possesion standards - here in ON at least the max is 30g (in public - e.g. on your walk home from the store - unlimited at home, but other provinces have some limits like BC - 1000g, LOL, and Nunavut/QC: 150g) which is what the gov's website calls "about an ounce" but in offical world wide accepted conversion (for things that aren't drugs) is litterally exactly an ounce. The point being, if someone could sell you a legal pound, it would be 454g (rounded up from 453.whatever) not 448, just like those 1 lb chubbs of ground meat at the supermarket are 454g. In reality (again assuming the quantity limit didn't apply), it would be in KG so 500g for a half of that to be approx a pound.
> 
> Sorry not trying to be a dink - I'm mostly trying to have a laugh about this, cuz the 28g/oz has always been an interesting quirk to me.


No harm, no foul.

My math is pretty decent. I do it for a living. Anytime someone calls me out for that I go back and crunch the numbers again.

Anyway, with the amount of moisture many smokers seem to like, it plays into the growers hands.

Why the F$%k people like to pay for watery weed is beyond me. I guess it may be those who like joints. I use a pipe.

I'd rather buy weed at 40% moisture than 60%.


----------



## Stephenlouis

People still buy pot?


----------



## Milkman

Stephenlouis said:


> People still buy pot?


They still buy booze…..


----------



## Fred Gifford

10 lb's minumum, weed grows for nothing ... guitars had to be paid for cash, 10 or no deal


----------



## sulphur

If you're getting primo weed for $4 a gram at a legal dispesary, you have a lot better connections than I did.
The best deal I saw, were at grey market outfits, that undercut the legal dispensaries by a good bit.
Four dollar weed would be shake, or ditch weed at best.

$150 for an Oz and you had to buy two at a time to get that deal. No legal dispensary gives better deal in bulk that I saw.
That's how street dealers work, or the grey market. That's how they should all work, but not the case that I saw.


----------



## Paul Running

Half-pound street, med, rec: $780 in Ottawa × 20 = $15K6 – vol discount = $15K.
Not too many guitars listed in the Ottawa area at $15K.


----------



## laristotle

If it's going to become the preferred currency for guitar trades, maybe I'll start growing next season.


----------



## Sneaky

sulphur said:


> If you're getting primo weed for $4 a gram at a legal dispesary, you have a lot better connections than I did.
> The best deal I saw, were at grey market outfits, that undercut the legal dispensaries by a good bit.
> Four dollar weed would be shake, or ditch weed at best.
> 
> $150 for an Oz and you had to buy two at a time to get that deal. No legal dispensary gives better deal in bulk that I saw.
> That's how street dealers work, or the grey market. That's how they should all work, but not the case that I saw.


I’m getting pop up ads for $67/oz weed lately. Pounds for $500-750. The legal shops can’t compete with these guys that have no overhead.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> If you're getting primo weed for $4 a gram at a legal dispesary, you have a lot better connections than I did.
> The best deal I saw, were at grey market outfits, that undercut the legal dispensaries by a good bit.
> Four dollar weed would be shake, or ditch weed at best.
> 
> $150 for an Oz and you had to buy two at a time to get that deal. No legal dispensary gives better deal in bulk that I saw.
> That's how street dealers work, or the grey market. That's how they should all work, but not the case that I saw.


LMAO, yeah like I'm going to be smoking "shake, or ditch weed at best". Glad I smoked before I read that. Sorry.

Nah, here in this area there's some competition. I can think of at least five places within ten minutes drive where I can buy a wide variety of weed, not to mention OCS which now has ounce deals and I can assure you, there's no need to be smoking shake.

I still have a can of it. I'll take a pic later.

I dunno, maybe these are grey market places, but they sure as shit don't look like it. Sotre fronts, with advertisments, signs.


----------



## sulphur

Sneaky said:


> I’m getting pop up ads for $67/oz weed lately. Pounds for $500-750. The legal shops can’t compete with these guys that have no overhead.


Those are scams, you can't even grow it for those prices, nevermind distribute it.
Facebook if oddly full of these $70 and cheaper Oz deals too, scams.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> LMAO, yeah like I'm going to be smoking "shake, or ditch weed at best". Glad I smoked before I read that. Sorry.
> 
> Nah, here in this area there's some competition. I can think of at least five places within ten minutes drive where I can buy a wide variety of weed, not to mention OCS which now has ounce deals and I can assure you, there's no need to be smoking shake.
> 
> I still have a can of it. I'll take a pic later.
> 
> I dunno, maybe these are grey market places, but they sure as shit don't look like it. Sotre fronts, with advertisments, signs.


There are NO deals in bulk at the legal dispensaries. If you get it at $4 a gram, the Oz is well over a hundred bucks.

When you buy off the street, or from the grey market, there are better deals the more you buy.
Before legalization, I'd always buy a QP. What I was getting off the grey market rivalled those prices at smaller quantities.

I'm going off the online OCS pricing, there may be better deals in the private entities in the province, I haven't ventured into one and have no inclination to do so.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> There are NO deals in bulk at the legal dispensaries. If you get it at $4 a gram, the Oz is well over a hundred bucks.


Sorry but I think that’s incorrect.

For example, yesterday I visited a store a LEGAL weed store and they had several strains available at $93 / Oz and several at $4/ gram. Now that’s not their top stuff, but at 18%+ it’s not ditch weed.

The name of that store is Tonic.

I have some of their printed material (advertisement).

That’s just one among several. like I said, it is now a competitiveness market at least around here.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Sorry but I think that’s incorrect.
> 
> For example, yesterday I visited a store a LEGAL weed store and they had several strains available at $93 / Oz and several at $4/ gram. Now that’s not their top stuff, but at 18%+ it’s not ditch weed.
> 
> The name of that store is Tonic.
> 
> I have some of their printed material (advertisement).
> 
> That’s just one among several. like I said, it is now a competitiveness market at least around here.


That's not incorrect going by the OCS, as I stated, my only source for pricing. I also said that it might be different in a private outfit.
It's still not even close to the deal that you would get at street prices.

I wouldn't pay it, but I had seen it as high as $70 a Q, buying by the Q, down to $45 or so, buying a large quantity, such as a QP.
You don't/won't get that drastic of a difference in a legal store these days, they won't take that kind of cut, not to mention that they can't deal in those quantities.

18% isn't ditch weed, but not primo, imo. I wouldn't entertain anything under 20% when buying from any outfit that advertized the potency.
I'd always seek their highest potency available, usually. Tha's all moot as I haven't smoked in a year and a half now, I'm over it.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> That's not incorrect going by the OCS, as I stated, my only source for pricing. I also said that it might be different in a private outfit.
> It's still not even close to the deal that you would get at street prices.
> 
> I wouldn't pay it, but I had seen it as high as $70 a Q, buying by the Q, down to $45 or so, buying a large quantity, such as a QP.
> You don't/won't get that drastic of a difference in a legal store these days, they won't take that kind of cut, not to mention that they can't deal in those quantities.
> 
> 18% isn't ditch weed, but not primo, imo. I wouldn't entertain anything under 20% when buying from any outfit that advertized the potency.
> I'd always seek their highest potency available, usually. Tha's all moot as I haven't smoked in a year and a half now, I'm over it.


Ok, well I can get good weed at good prices walking in a store off the street, a legal store.

And I also prefer the strongest I can get, but just a reminder, if you and I had 18% weed back in the 70s we would have thought we died and went to heaven.

Many people can’t even handle weed that strong.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I buy quarter pounds (4OZ's) for about $230 delivered to my door. Quality is very good and i sell one or two OZ to friends who come out of town to jam.
No disappointments ever. Ive ordered from the OCS and was horrified at what i paid for. Loose airy, dirty burning buds with no flavour or smell.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Ok, well I can get good weed at good prices walking in a store off the street, a legal store.
> 
> And I also prefer the strongest I can get, but just a reminder, if you and I had 18% weed back in the 70s we would have thought we died and went to heaven.
> 
> Many people can’t even handle weed that strong.


18% is good enough for most people, but really these days, that's middle of the road weed.
You'll get high on it and that's all the strength most need or seek.



Thunderboy1975 said:


> I buy quarter pounds (4OZ's) for about $230 delivered to my door. Quality is very good and i sell one or two OZ to friends who come out of town to jam.
> No disappointments ever. Ive ordered from the OCS and was horrified at what i paid for. Loose airy, dirty burning buds with no flavour or smell.
> View attachment 382867


$230 total? That's a pretty good connection then, best deal that I've heard of.
How can they make any money off of that is my question. I wouldn't think that you could even grow it for that cheap.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

sulphur said:


> 18% is good enough for most people, but really these days, that's middle of the road weed.
> You'll get high on it and that's all the strength most need or seek.
> 
> 
> 
> $230 total? That's a pretty good connection then, best deal that I've heard of.
> How can they make any money off of that is my question. I wouldn't think that you could even grow it for that cheap.


I get email alerts when they have a bulk sale on bud, its AA grade. Their money is made on their "Craft" weed and AAAA. Been buying from them for over a year now. Its like christmas waiting for that package to arrive.


----------



## sulphur

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I get email alerts when they have a bulk sale on bud, its AA grade. Their money is made on their "Craft" weed and AAAA. Been buying from them for over a year now. Its like christmas waiting for that package to arrive.


I was buying from a grey market outfit in BC.
The prices weren't as good as that, but the weed was always top notch.
The best deal for flower there was two Ozs for $300.

That was where I also sourced and tried for the first time concentrates and edibles for that matter.
Same deal from there, it was a giddy day when that package would arrive.


----------



## sulphur

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I get email alerts when they have a bulk sale on bud, its AA grade. Their money is made on their "Craft" weed and AAAA. Been buying from them for over a year now. Its like christmas waiting for that package to arrive.


I also meant to mention, I briefly had a medicinal card the year before legalization.
I ordered once from a medical dispensary from southern Ontario and the weed WAS ditch weed. Just horrible.
It was the same as what you described that came from the OCS, I think that those places provided the bud to them, at least at the beginning.

To make matters worse, it cost more than what I could get it for on the street.
I think that I got three different strains, 15 grams per container, so 45 grams in total and it was north of $500.
For not a whole lot more than that. I was sourcing a QP on the street.

I ditched the card, there was no sense in having it really.


----------



## Milkman

Just taking a step back, I'm pleased that we can even have this discussion. It was not that long ago that this was all illegal. Now, we have choices and don't have to face charges.

That's a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Just taking a step back, I'm pleased that we can even have this discussion. It was not that long ago that this was all illegal. Now, we have choices and don't have to face charges.
> 
> That's a good thing in my opinion.


Oh for sure, long overdue.


----------



## Paul Running

Becoming a qualified quality-control expert in cannabis, may be a promising career for somebody whether as a consultant or an in-house position.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Hard to believe i was hand cuffed to a parking meter on my knees for having less than a gram of crappy homegrown in downtown brantford in 1992. No cell phones back then. Crazy how far things have come.


----------



## sulphur

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Hard to believe i was hand cuffed to a parking meter on my knees for having less than a gram of crappy homegrown in downtown brantford in 1992. No cell phones back then. Crazy how far things have come.


A buddy of mine had to get a pardon to attend his sisters wedding in the US after getting busted years before for a single joint he had on him.


----------



## sulphur

Paul Running said:


> Becoming a qualified quality-control expert in cannabis, may be a promising career for somebody whether as a consultant or an in-house position.


I actually wondered about a way to get into the industry.
After seeing the shitshow of the intitial roll out, I reconsidered.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

sulphur said:


> I also meant to mention, I briefly had a medicinal card the year before legalization.
> I ordered once from a medical dispensary from southern Ontario and the weed WAS ditch weed. Just horrible.
> It was the same as what you described that came from the OCS, I think that those places provided the bud to them, at least at the beginning.
> 
> To make matters worse, it cost more than what I could get it for on the street.
> I think that I got three different strains, 15 grams per container, so 45 grams in total and it was north of $500.
> For not a whole lot more than that. I was sourcing a QP on the street.
> 
> I ditched the card, there was no sense in having it really.


Damn thats steep! My ex jumped through hoops to get a med card and one to grow. They gave her a certificate to grow up to 150 plants. Then she quit after we wemt our separate ways. But she had almost no option but to buy really shitty weed, eventually we had a friend who set up in his basement and sold $40 quarters and had 6 different strains on hand, then the weedmaps app came along and told ya where all the delivery guys were, they threw in free gummies and free 1/8's with the purchase of a $110 OZ of wicked 19-22% thc bud with tastey names.


----------



## Sneaky

sulphur said:


> Those are scams, you can't even grow it for those prices, nevermind distribute it.
> Facebook if oddly full of these $70 and cheaper Oz deals too, scams.


Well I haven’t tried the $67 stuff yet, but it’s from a legit dispensary. We have a place in town that does home delivery in under two hours. The last time I ordered I got two ounces of Cookie Monster for under $200. Here is their current $79 offering.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Beautiful! Thats a nice deal!
This is what is on sale at West Coast
Chemo Kush for $70 a OZ $250 for a QP. They also sent a 10% off promo code so $225. Delivery takes about 3 days. Got a free pair of socks with my last order.


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Hard to believe i was hand cuffed to a parking meter on my knees for having less than a gram of crappy homegrown in downtown brantford in 1992. No cell phones back then. Crazy how far things have come.


Hard to believe but in my opinion vitally important to remember.

Sorry it happened to you. Only by luck was I able to avoid something similar or worse.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I thought it was a cool experience, COPS was a popular show at the time so i thought i looked gangster, who knew a joint would ever get me into that situation. 😂 Oh to be 16 again. 
My brother beat up the guy that got me arrested, i stop to talk to a guy and he turns around and asks a UCC walking by if he wants to buy weed?! 🤣🤣
Oh Brantford..


----------



## laristotle

Thunderboy1975 said:


> i stop to talk to a guy and he turns around and asks a UCC walking by if he wants to buy weed?! 🤣


was he a magician? lol


----------



## Always12AM

It someone gave me a van full of their best weed and the very tip of their nose, I would give them a guitar pedal. And then burn the van and put the tip of their nose in a jar full of saline and put it on my coffee table.


----------



## sulphur

Sneaky said:


> Well I haven’t tried the $67 stuff yet, but it’s from a legit dispensary. We have a place in town that does home delivery in under two hours. The last time I ordered I got two ounces of Cookie Monster for under $200. Here is their current $79 offering.
> 
> View attachment 382881


I always considered these prices in the "too good to be true" catagory. I stand corrected.
I've never been into a local dispensary, I was always getting it delivered from elsewhere.

I thought that I was doing well with the deals I was getting, they were undercutting the street prices I was paying in bulk.


----------



## fretzel

A couple of years ago I had 2 Caline pedals up for sale. Agreed to sell them to a guy for $50. He was buying them for his son for Christmas. He offered me an ounce, but when he showed up with a huge bag of weed(worked at a med weed place). Gave me 2 baggies for different strains and just kept filling them. I had to say, "that's should be good", LOL. Gave me some finger hash as well. In total he gave me over 1.5oz.


----------



## sulphur

I bought my first car for $200 up north in the '80s and sold it for a Q of hash, which was $100 up there at the time.


----------



## Sneaky

sulphur said:


> I always considered these prices in the "too good to be true" catagory. I stand corrected.
> *I've never been into a local dispensary*, I was always getting it delivered from elsewhere.
> 
> I thought that I was doing well with the deals I was getting, they were undercutting the street prices I was paying in bulk.


Lol. I’ve only been to a local dispensary once, to buy some Boveda packs. 

The grey market is just so cheap and easy.


----------



## player99

A store on the Golden Lake Reserve sells weed for $40 an ounce. No tax, of course.


----------



## Paul Running

player99 said:


> A store on the Golden Lake Reserve sells weed for $40 an ounce. No tax, of course.


Yeah, they have some good deals on the reserve, best price for hash and clones and if you use tobacco too. Our sons usually take a couple trips a year up there and I usually tag along for a day outing.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Nice dispensary on the Roseneath Reserve called Medicine Wheel. Real classy and helpful. They give advice and make sure your getting a product that is right for you. I went in to the OCS and they said they cant give advice or recommendations. Huh!?

Also my friend has one in Cutler. Just past Spanish. Beautiful art gallery as well.


----------



## Paul Running

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Nice dispensary on the Roseneath Reserve called Medicine Wheel. Real classy and helpful. They give advice and make sure your getting a product that is right for you. I went in to the OCS and they said they cant give advice or recommendations. Huh!?
> 
> Also my friend has one in Cutler. Just past Spanish. Beautiful art gallery as well.


Yeah, that's what we noticed in Golden Lake. They are friendly and willing to provide advice. My son has his bud tested in Golden Lake...well-equipped and very knowledgeable.


----------



## sulphur

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Nice dispensary on the Roseneath Reserve called Medicine Wheel. Real classy and helpful. They give advice and make sure your getting a product that is right for you. I went in to the OCS and they said they cant give advice or recommendations. Huh!?
> 
> Also my friend has one in Cutler. Just past Spanish. Beautiful art gallery as well.


The two dispensaries in town here opened after legalization are both owned by out of town conglomerates, afaik.
There is one on a reserve here too that opened the year before it was legalized. I think those are all considered "grey market".

One guy opened up a brick and mortar, started getting the place together the year before legalization.
Then, they sprung the lottery system and pretty well screwed that guy out of selling product.

The store is still opened, I think that they're selling paraphernalia and I heard that they got into selling seeds too.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I remember having to go to London or kensington market to buy seeds in 94. Now i just use the random seed i find.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Milkman said:


> They still buy booze…..


That is a commodity, and takes some talent  I used to trade my wine for many many things. Pot I grow on my deck and give away!


----------



## Milkman

Stephenlouis said:


> That is a commodity, and takes some talent  I used to trade my wine for many many things. Pot I grow on my deck and give away!


I'm not sure I see much difference between the skill and talent need to produce good quality in either. Most home made booze is not up to the quality of what you would be able to buy at the LCBO.


----------

